
Important Things That You Should Take Care When Integrate of Stripe Connect - Gen1us
https://blog.maddevs.io/integration-of-stripe-connect-926daa2978d5
======
tebbers
One thing I would definitely add is never use Stripe Connect and Stripe
Billing within the same Stripe account. Make sure you create a separate one.
Stripe does not have any tools to separate the data once mingled and it makes
accounting a total nightmare. Wish I’d known this before.

